# Milk Training Session - Edinburgh



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi folks, just wanted to let you know about a group training session on milk that we're running at Machina Espresso on Edinburgh on Thursday 13th Feb. Here's the Facebook post with more info:










Thanks

Michael


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The first 2 forum members to attend will get £5 off the course cost. Mention to Michael that you are a Coffee Forums UK member when booking.


----------

